# Does anyone know what color my German is?



## joeybrady7 (Oct 31, 2018)

Apollo is 8 months old and already about 65 pounds. People have told me he is almost every color in the book. Dark Bi color, black and red, black and tan. I just want a majority vote of what color my GSD is. Thanks!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He’s black and tan. Pretty dog.


----------



## joeybrady7 (Oct 31, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> He’s black and tan. Pretty dog.


 He has some red in him as well. Will that go away over time?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No, the reddish tint should stay.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

black and tan -- if anything the dog's tan portion may increase and lighten .

I like his expression .


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I was told that any red shades will fade with age. My black and red dog's red fur changes a little with the seasons being a little paler in the summer.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I was told that any red shades will fade with age. My black and red dog's red fur changes a little with the seasons being a little paler in the summer.


Ruh roh, my girl has a lot of red in her fur (mostly her legs). Hope it doesn't fade, it's gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. Her mom was red/black.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

black and tan - the tan can range from mahogany to sandy beige .

the little red hairs in the black and tan indicate some colour or pigment paling ,
eventual bitch stripe , the shrinking black portion - usually a "saddle" and the
saddle having a peppered look . 

I was told this by a very observant breeder / judge over 30 years ago .

we are not talking about the red in the west German Show Lines - the 
Canto intense lines.
The signature red colour was introduced more or less by one dog Berta von der
Lorscher Sand . 
This was one crazy dog . Even admitted by "Mr Winerau" Walter Martin .
In a multi page interview Berta was described as crazy .
Temperament ? https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/163886-iceberg-breeders-3.html 

all the pretty doggies -- the signature colour of the WGSL's -- the standard for black and tan , 
schwarz braun --- regarded as "traditional" while it is not .

You won't have this black and red and can't expect it .

Looks like your lovely GSD comes from American bred lines - no Berta in sight .


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

****, that Iceberg Breeders thread is a gold mine!

Thank you, Carmen and Cliff, for your contributions!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I was told that any red shades will fade with age. My black and red dog's red fur changes a little with the seasons being a little paler in the summer.


My wife's first wgsl was more Black and Tan as a youngster, but darkened into a very deep red mahogany color.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nigel said:


> My wife's first wgsl was more Black and Tan as a youngster, but darkened into a very deep red mahogany color.


Actually I was told they would get redder from puppy to adult and then it would gradually fade. Mine did get redder as an adult but I have not noticed any fading and he is almost four now. Maybe in his prime? I don't know. My other ones are working line.  But with that said, my oldest dog is a red sable and he has not lost his red hue.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Actually I was told they would get redder from puppy to adult and then it would gradually fade. Mine did get redder as an adult but I have not noticed any fading and he is almost four now. Maybe in his prime? I don't know. My other ones are working line.  But with that said, my oldest dog is a red sable and he has not lost his red hue.


His dam had faded like you mention. His coat may have done so eventually, but he was pts at 4. None of his litter mates had the same deep red coloring.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is very handsome! Nice dark face. Black and Tan. My wgsl have reddish highlights that get lighter in the summer.


----------



## joeybrady7 (Oct 31, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> He is very handsome! Nice dark face. Black and Tan. My wgsl have reddish highlights that get lighter in the summer.


Im not sure of his background like whether he is working line or show line as I had lost his AKC registration papers and the breeder is refusing to pay to get duplicate papers


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nigel said:


> His dam had faded like you mention. His coat may have done so eventually, but he was pts at 4. None of his litter mates had the same deep red coloring.


Sorry to hear that. He was very young. It is always hard to lose a friend.


----------



## stevreb07 (Oct 3, 2018)

He's black and tan and beautiful. I love his face, looks like he is full of piss and vinegar.


----------

